# Dog Bleeding through Eyes, Nose & Throat - Vets are unable to help



## asitganguli (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

This isn't my first time here but I forgot my regular login details. Anyway, my friend has a dog who has always had a problem in his eyes, nose and throat. Troy is about 5 years old and is a mix between a terrier and a stray. He has all the traits of a terrier but is slightly longer and taller. 

Now, since he was young, Troy has had spells of bleeding, usually through his nose, but sometimes through his eyes and throat (as in he coughs blood) as well. Now, I have three dogs, of various ages, and I read a lot about them, for them and keep myself as aware of things as possible. however, I have not been able to find anything on this matter.

Troy also got into a fight recently and got bit on his nose. His nose bone broke and now, he has trouble breathing although his nasal passage is clear. However, he does make this slurring noise, when breathing, as if water has entered his nasal cavity. 

Although I have not seen him bleed through the eyes, the owner said that he has stopped bleeding ever since they gave him something to calm him down. The doctors said that he probably gets agitated due to the irritation in his nose, cause him to move about and start bleeding. No one has been able to tell what is wrong.

Also, this happens more so in summers and now, since its cooler here, he feels better and bleeds very little, even though it hasn't stopped.

I have the dog with me for a few days because my friend is out of town and I cannot see the dog suffer like this. I know he is probably in pain and that is why he gets agitated, but that is something I can't confirm. 

I really want to help this poor guy, so if someone can come forward and tell me what it could be, then that would be wonderful.

Thanks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Has the vet ever took blood tests or done any other diagnostic tests. Ive not heard of all these symptoms before but I know dogs can have certain types of blood disorders that can cause problems with blood clotting and bruising. Theres others that cause anemia. There is several diseases and clotting defficiencies. This is the only thing I can think it might be some sort of blood disorder. You could try googling Blood disorders in dogs or Blood related diseases and or defficincies in dogs. Try different ways sometimes that brings up different sites. Try to stick to more veterinary based sites and research scientific sites. Sorry I cant be of more help but this is the only thing it could be.Worth a try you might come up with symptoms that match. You could even possibly try Dogs bleeding from eyes nose and throat and see if it throws any matches.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

If the dog has always been prone to bleeding he could have Von willerbrand disease (dogs are born with this).

dogs can also develop autoimmune problems which cause blood clotting disorders. Sometimes this is a result of recent vaccination.


----------



## asitganguli (Nov 18, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Has the vet ever took blood tests or done any other diagnostic tests. Ive not heard of all these symptoms before but I know dogs can have certain types of blood disorders that can cause problems with blood clotting and bruising. Theres others that cause anemia. There is several diseases and clotting defficiencies. This is the only thing I can think it might be some sort of blood disorder. You could try googling Blood disorders in dogs or Blood related diseases and or defficincies in dogs. Try different ways sometimes that brings up different sites. Try to stick to more veterinary based sites and research scientific sites. Sorry I cant be of more help but this is the only thing it could be.Worth a try you might come up with symptoms that match. You could even possibly try Dogs bleeding from eyes nose and throat and see if it throws any matches.


Hi,

The dog has been given all sorts of tests but the problem with tests is that you need to know what you are testing for, if you want to find something. There is no test that will throw up all the possible ailments. And since the vets here haven't been able to even guess what it might be, tests have come out 100% negative in everything.

I tried searching on Google with all possible keywords, but nothing came up that I could relate to Troy's state.

I really appreciate your help.

Please let me know if you come across something.

Thanks.


----------



## asitganguli (Nov 18, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> If the dog has always been prone to bleeding he could have Von willerbrand disease (dogs are born with this).
> 
> dogs can also develop autoimmune problems which cause blood clotting disorders. Sometimes this is a result of recent vaccination.


This actually seems like a promising answer. I will ask the vet to take a look at him for this disease. Actually, even vets have their preconceived notions because, after all they are humans too. So, if some disease is not common in Indian dogs, they don't bother reading or learning about it, or if they have learnt, they forget about it.

I will look this up... Thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Nellybelly said:


> If the dog has always been prone to bleeding he could have Von willerbrand disease (dogs are born with this).
> 
> dogs can also develop autoimmune problems which cause blood clotting disorders. Sometimes this is a result of recent vaccination.


Von Willebrands is one of the diseases I was thinking about I think its a lack of VIII clotting factor. The blood doesnt clot so they can be prone to bleeding. There are others blood conditions too. Maybe if you search Von Willebrands it might give you a symptom match. In the UK you can DNA test now to find out if the dog is affected clear or a carrier as it is hereditary in certain breeds.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I think Troy needs a new vet! It's outrageous that the vet seems to have given up on this dog. Surely if the dog is distressed it is incumbent upon the vet to find a solution? 
I would have thought that if it was Von Willebrand's Disease the dog would also have bleeding from his gut and urinary tract. This would be the case with any disease which affects clotting (there are a few).

While it is not always possible to reach a firm diagnosis 100% of the time (in humans as well as animals!) at the very least the vet should be activly seeking a second opinion and, in the first instance, offer symptomatic treatment.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, I don't seem to be able to edit.

VWD is a deficiency of von Willebrand factor (vWF) and factor 8 deficiency is haemophilia A 

I must have been listening that day!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

There was a mal on another forum that had something similar to this, she was bleeding from the eyes, nose and all the injection sites, her blood just wasn't clotting.

After blood tests they found it was her immune system attacking itself. Her platelet count was down to 30 when it should have been much higher. She was given lots of medication (sorry don't know what) and if her platelet count didn't rise she was going to need a transfusion. Her platelet count started to rise but her blood volume didn't for a few days. She was very ill, her owners were on standby with their other dogs to take bloods for the transfusion.

With medication and rest she has now began to improve and her platelet levels are rising as is her blood volume. She was very weak and still is but is slowly begining to mend.

You could tell your vet about this dogs auto immune disorder and perhaps it may give a clue to whats wrong with your friends dog. BTW this little girl had never had a problem like this before and it just came on all of a sudden.

I also would go to a different vet.


----------



## asitganguli (Nov 18, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> I think Troy needs a new vet! It's outrageous that the vet seems to have given up on this dog. Surely if the dog is distressed it is incumbent upon the vet to find a solution?
> I would have thought that if it was Von Willebrand's Disease the dog would also have bleeding from his gut and urinary tract. This would be the case with any disease which affects clotting (there are a few).
> 
> While it is not always possible to reach a firm diagnosis 100% of the time (in humans as well as animals!) at the very least the vet should be activly seeking a second opinion and, in the first instance, offer symptomatic treatment.


Hi,

I understand your feelings and agree as well. However, in this country, people do things mostly because their circumstances force them to. Most of the vets aren't there because they love animals, its because they couldn't make it to medical school. And you can tell that the minute they come near a dog.

The problem is that our vet, whom we believe in a lot, has been quite helpful about our dogs.

One of them "Juniper", had Parvo three times (didn't cure completely the first two times). didn't know how to use her hind legs and had a bad gash in the padding under her front right paw.

Today, that little girl is six, and an absolute pain 

Another of our little buggers, Sujji, also got Parvo twice while he had mange, but in his case you could see that he was a fighter. Even at 2 months old, he had all the Alpha male habits and tendencies. He's 3 now and the most hyperactive dog, despite the enormous amounts of exercise he gets.

The third one, Gypsy, also had mange, but she was the healthiest of them all. However, we got her when she was six months old, got her from a guy who used to blow smoke into her face, and thought it was a cool to do that.

Since all three of our dogs are from a shelter, they have all had diseases, they have all gotten cured. My wife, more than I, has worked tirelessly and we, thankfully, found a fantastic vet who was prepared to listen to us.

Most, over here, don't even talk to their patients, are very rough when handling animals, especially once they figure out that the animals wont bite. We have taken extra care in raising these babies so it makes us even more pissed. However, our current vet, after about 7 useless ones, is quite a good guy, in that sense.

Hopefully, I can convince the owners to take Troy to our guy - only issue, its across town so that's a 2-hour drive.


----------



## asitganguli (Nov 18, 2010)

Malmum said:


> There was a mal on another forum that had something similar to this, she was bleeding from the eyes, nose and all the injection sites, her blood just wasn't clotting.
> 
> After blood tests they found it was her immune system attacking itself. Her platelet count was down to 30 when it should have been much higher. She was given lots of medication (sorry don't know what) and if her platelet count didn't rise she was going to need a transfusion. Her platelet count started to rise but her blood volume didn't for a few days. She was very ill, her owners were on standby with their other dogs to take bloods for the transfusion.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I will definitely look into this. They have said that they have contacted almost 10 vets or so, but to me, if you love your dog, that isn't enough! However, its about convincing them in the end.

I have Troy for just one more day so will see if I can tell them to see my vet, who is quite well stocked, in terms of facilities and capabilities. He seems to like being around animals, which is rare in India.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

You're from India? Gosh! I thought you were in ther US 

I totally understand now. I have family who live in Eastern Europe and the level of veterinary education is pretty low. The vet told her that the nasty, angry, puss filled lump on the dogs neck was caused by a draught!! They are also very reluctant to spay her (which is rarely done there) and my daughter suspects that the vets have actually never done this before. Most people there toss a dog out on the street when it's ill. Very few people take the dogs to the vet. Vets seem to work almost exclusivly on farm animals. We don't appreciate how lucky we are here:frown:

Good luck with Troy. Please let us know how he gets on.


----------

